# haircut syle chart



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

thought this was worth passing on. The havanese has two different styles shown.....scroll down a bit to the 'drop coated gang" .

http://onefinecanine.com/pictures.htm


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Cute! I love the teddy bear trim, very cute


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> thought this was worth passing on. The havanese has two different styles shown.....scroll down a bit to the 'drop coated gang" .
> 
> http://onefinecanine.com/pictures.htm


Although the full coat Havanese didn't look very full coat to me&#8230; looked like it had had some SERIOUS trimming! OTOH, probably most people who want a REALLY full coat won't let a groomer NEAR the dog! ;-)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> Although the full coat Havanese didn't look very full coat to me&#8230; looked like it had had some SERIOUS trimming! OTOH, probably most people who want a REALLY full coat won't let a groomer NEAR the dog! ;-)


 I think it said it was a" pet trim" which is probably different from a full show coat I would think. ( Whimsy is a pet with a show coat even tho I don't show her. Am I making sense LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I liked this trim better than the Havanese Teddie Bear.Karen that one that said full coat was saying full coat trim. So many groomers shave around the nose and I don't like that.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

That Yorkie Mix with the teddy bear trim is adorable.

Actually, most all of them are. This is a cool chart - thanks.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, thanks for posting that. I was looking for a way to say "shorten the coat, give him bangs, but otherwise leave head, ears and tail natural". "Long coated pet trim" gives me vocabulary to use that groomers might be familiar with.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

DebW said:


> Yes, thanks for posting that. I was looking for a way to say "shorten the coat, give him bangs, but otherwise leave head, ears and tail natural". "Long coated pet trim" gives me vocabulary to use that groomers might be familiar with.


Print out the picture to give to the groomer too. A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

was somebody looking for this chart????


----------

